# How to store gasoline can (jerry can) safely



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I bought a plastic gasoline can (jerry can) to use on long road trips. It was full of gasoline, and today after my trip I emptied the gas into the car's gas tank. The plastic can is now empty and I left the cap off, assuming that all gasoline will evaporate.

I intend to use it again, and I'll fill it up with gasoline then. I live in an apartment and keep this on my balcony. I don't want it to contain any flammable gas fumes; I need it to be safe in case someone from above throws a cigarette or match.

There is no longer any liquid inside, but after 4 hours with the cap off, it still smells strongly of gasoline. I'll bet that it's still flammable! Yikes.

How can I get rid of all flammable vapours? Should I just leave it with its cap off, or do I need to do something else? I don't want to leave gasoline vapours due to risk of fire. Thanks.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

There's no 100% safe way. You can't really get rid of the fumes, and leaving the cap off is bad for the environment, too. Best idea is too keep it tightly sealed and store in a dark area.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

You could also fill it with water, but then you've contaminated that water (along with wherever you eventually dump it).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've read that storing the nearly-empty can (which is full of fumes) is very dangerous and the tank could explode.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

find yourself with a little down time and huff it

no, don't that would not be healthy ... not as bad as staring at the sun but not good

besides, it would take a lot of work to clear that entire tank i suspect


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I've read that storing the nearly-empty can (which is full of fumes) is very dangerous and the tank could explode.


It can happen but it's pretty unlikely. You still need a source of ignition.

Maybe the best compromise is to store it half-full, and make sure to replace the gas every 6 months, so it doesn't go bad.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Let's assume for a moment that I'm comfortable with some environmental contamination.

If I leave the cap off, will the flammable fumes dissipate? Won't it be free from explosion risk, eventually?


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Let's assume for a moment that I'm comfortable with some environmental contamination.
> 
> If I leave the cap off, will the flammable fumes dissipate? Won't it be free from explosion risk, eventually?


Eventually; or at least the concentration of fumes would eventually be too low to be a risk. I couldn't say how long that would take and I doubt the smell would ever fully go away.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm surprised how tough this problem is. It's not like I'm the only person who's ever had an empty gas can to deal with, but (after googling around for a while) I really can't find a definitive answer.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I'm surprised how tough this problem is. It's not like I'm the only person who's ever had an empty gas can to deal with, but (after googling around for a while) I really can't find a definitive answer.


It's probably not an issue that most people take any time to consider. My dad was a mechanic and worked from home, so he always had jerry cans around. He always just kept them sealed in a cool and dark area of the garage. That's what I still do and I've never seen anything bad happen.

Of course I would not keep it inside the house, exposed to the sun, or inside a vehicle (unless temporary).


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

leave it on the porch for a week or two and it will evaporate
this is the safest option even though a small amount of fumes will escape into the environment
put it in storage with the top off so fumes can't accumulate


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

fatcat said:


> leave it on the porch for a week or two and it will evaporate
> this is the safest option even though a small amount of fumes will escape into the environment
> put it in storage with the top off so fumes can't accumulate


Maybe this, and then fill it with water and seal to keep the odour away. (If you store with the lid off you will have to wash it out before using it again anyway, as dust/insects will accumulate.)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Put a liter of oil in the gas can and slosh it around the oil will absorb the gas and can be left in the can till you need it again.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Jerry cans are cheap. The safest thing would be to dispose of the old can at a hazardous waste drop-off location (used jerry cans are considered hazardous waste). 

Or give it to somebody with a safe place to store it. 

If you have your heart set on storing the jerry can on your apartment balcony, it might be worthwhile to check state and local regulations, ask your building manager for permission and discuss with your insurance company.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't mix it with oil, and don't store on the balcony. If you don't have a shaded and ventilated area for it, give it away. No need to involve insurance companies, the MOE, condo boards, and fire department. They'll just tell you to get rid of it if you can't store it properly. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/my-gas-can-safe-f2D11693927


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I keep an empty can in the trunk of the car, so it is there if I need it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

perhaps this kitchen hack might work:

- place a small circle of fine-weave cotton cloth over the mouth of the empty jerry can (circle maybe 10-15 cm in diameter, enough to bend down 4 cm all around)

- bind in place with string tied tightly just below the screwing grooves

the textile will allow fumes to evaporate while keeping dust, insects & other matter out of the jerry can

i'd store the lid by attaching it to the handle in some simple manner

(such as folded inside paper envelope, punch hole in corner of small folded package, tie to handle) (paper will not work for storing outside on balcony though) (rain) 

(but you could fold or sew a similar attachment pack that would be rain-resistant out of the same cloth) (if you were really nifty with the needle you could even sew a tiny bag with a drawstring)

(i better stop or the mother in me will offer to sew you a tiny drawstring bag) (charcoal grey stripe with a thin royal blue pinstripe would suit you fine i think)


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> james4beach said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that storing the nearly-empty can (which is full of fumes) is very dangerous and the tank could explode.
> ...


I suspect you'd need more than just an ignition source.

I don't remember how many decades ago the plastic gas containers started being used but over at least two or three decades, as long as it's been a ventilated area - I have had no issues. I haven't spoken to anyone who has.

Both articles I found questioning plastic gas can safety talk about this:
a) being rare
b) occurring *while pouring* gas out of the container (or just after - when there are a lot of fumes)
c) where there was a source of ignition


Some of the examples talked about was where after pouring gas onto a brush pile, the friction between the can and denim jeans caused an ignition spark while walking away a safe distance before lighting the brush pile. Another example was pouring gas into a hot lawn mower (I believe my lawn mower manual says to let it cool off before refilling).


I can see the worry about someone throwing a match or cigarette from above but the "nearly-empty can (which is full of fumes) is very dangerous and the tank could explode" seems overblown to me.




james4beach said:


> I'm surprised how tough this problem is. It's not like I'm the only person who's ever had an empty gas can to deal with, but (after googling around for a while) I really can't find a definitive answer.


Most people who take proper care when using gas cans don't have these rare issues.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

STech said:


> Don't mix it with oil, and don't store on the balcony. If you don't have a shaded and ventilated area for it, give it away. No need to involve insurance companies, the MOE, condo boards, and fire department. They'll just tell you to get rid of it if you can't store it properly.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/my-gas-can-safe-f2D11693927


You folks are right. Although I can certainly clean this/vent it out, due to apartment/insurance rules I will have to get rid of it. I'll see if a coworker might want it.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

You could also just offer it on craigslist, etc. more environmentally friendly than destroying it.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

STech said:


> Don't mix it with oil, and don't store on the balcony. If you don't have a shaded and ventilated area for it, give it away. No need to involve insurance companies, the MOE, condo boards, and fire department. They'll just tell you to get rid of it if you can't store it properly.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/my-gas-can-safe-f2D11693927


???


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> You could also just offer it on craigslist, etc. more environmentally friendly than destroying it.


One of my coworkers says he can use it. I can always go and buy another one for $15 if I need one again, probably a better plan than risking any apartment/insurance policy headaches.


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

Eclectic12 said:


> I can see the worry about someone throwing a match or cigarette from above but the "nearly-empty can (which is full of fumes) is very dangerous and the tank could explode" seems overblown to me.
> Cheers


Nearly empty gas cans are dangerous...it's the vapour that explodes, not the liquid gas.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If it is the "very dangerous" from the post, why does the article that questions "Is my gas can safe?" from post # 22 say:


> The *odds are very high* that the gasoline vapor mixture inside your red plastic gas can *will not explode*?


Where it lists the highest risk factors for an explosion - an ignition source is required.
(It also lists a pouring angle ... which is different than a sealed can.)


Don't get me wrong ... it has to be handled properly, with care. 

The wording of "very dangerous" makes it sound like it is a ticking bomb.


Cheers


----------



## bass player (Jan 27, 2016)

Sorry, I should have said that almost empty gas cans are a "little" more dangerous due to the vapour, and yes of course they require an ignition source. No, they're not a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Eclectic12 said:


> If it is the "very dangerous" from the post, why does the article that questions "Is my gas can safe?" from post # 22 say:
> 
> 
> Where it lists the highest risk factors for an explosion - an ignition source is required.
> ...


+1


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

If you are going to "dry" it with the lid off, tip it upside down. Gasoline vapor is heavier than air.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

so damn good ... i love this forum ... 28 posts on an empty can of gas ... 30 is a lock ... running on fumes but running strong ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> If it is the "very dangerous" from the post, why does the article that questions "Is my gas can safe?" from post # 22 say:
> 
> 
> Where it lists the highest risk factors for an explosion - an ignition source is required.
> (It also lists a pouring angle ... which is different than a sealed can.)


It's because the article is talking about a literal explosion possibility due to a very specific kind of condition.

What bass player and the rest of us were talking about (I think) is the possibility more generally of the fumes catching fire, somehow. This is where a nearly empty gas can is dangerous, because the fumes are highly flammable. All it takes is some kind of ignition source, possibly just static electricity.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

peterk said:


> If you are going to "dry" it with the lid off, tip it upside down. Gasoline vapor is heavier than air.


Thanks, that's a good reminder. Gasoline vapour sinks.

The can still smells strongly of gasoline even after being empty (with the cap off) for a full day. I even filled and emptied a full can of water to help displace vapour. If I lived out in the middle of nowhere, I'd love to rig up an experiment where I use an electric igniter to generate sparks at the mouth of this can ... from a very safe distance.

I'd love to see if it ignites, just curious at this point. Obviously I will not test this.



fatcat said:


> so damn good ... i love this forum ... 28 posts on an empty can of gas ... 30 is a lock ... running on fumes but running strong ...


Ha!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Another fun fact ... gasoline vapours are flammable anywhere above -43 C which means, effectively, any time you smell gasoline vapours it's at risk of burning/exploding. Diesel vapours on the other hand are only flammable above 52 C.

So diesel is safer to handle and is much less likely to accidentally ignite due to cigarettes or static electricity.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks, that's a good reminder. Gasoline vapour sinks.
> 
> The can still smells strongly of gasoline even after being empty (with the cap off) for a full day. I even filled and emptied a full can of water to help displace vapour. If I lived out in the middle of nowhere, I'd love to rig up an experiment where I use an electric igniter to generate sparks at the mouth of this can ... from a very safe distance.
> 
> ...


Water and gas do not mix.
All that would happen with the open container is the fumes would flash off, in order to explode the container would need to be sealed. 
The reason I suggested using oil is the gas would be absorbed with the oil same with diesel, one could then take the oil in for recycle wonder what you did with the water you tried to mix. 
I hear so many things that worry younger people now days even from my own, growing up in the fifties- sixties was so much fun.
I spent my working life in processing dangerous goods.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I was always told that gas cans should be stored with all lids and vent caps tight to prevent fumes from escaping.

Filling up a small space (shed) with flammable fumes is where the danger may lie.

Fire will follow the fumes, as my brother in law found out when he poured gas onto a backyard fire. He had all his hair and eyebrows singed off and had some burns.

The fire followed a path from the firepit directly to the gas can he was holding in his hand.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You are making too much of this. I have used and stored gas cans for years with no problems. Here is what I suggest. Put the caps on tight, but give the can a little squeeze first. It will swell up in hot weather if you don't. Or, leave the cap slightly loose. Store in a well ventilated area (your balcony is good). If the caps are on tight there is no chance of fire and explosion.

If you won't need it again and don't like having it around give it to someone who has a lawn mower and needs a gas can. Borrow it back if you ever need it.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You'll never get completely rid of the odour.
Any time you are seen carrying the can in or out of your apartment people may question if you're storing gasoline there; which is prohibited by most fire codes, and probably your rental agreement too.

People living in apartments basically shouldn't own jerry cans.

For your car, I did find one user forum that describes a product called Gas-O-Haul. http://gasohaul.qcommerce.com. It's a one-time use, disposable container. I have no idea if the product is available in Canada.

(Note:The Gas-O-Haul has been renamed and is now Itzagascan. In addition, it is no longer legal in several states including NH, NY, IL, TX, IA, OR, DE, and MA. --OH). https://itzagascan.com

I suspect authorities have problems with enforcing:
1. the "one-time-use rule";
2. the statement on the package that it not be used to store fuel unattended;
3. The statement ton the package that the container must remain in the owner's possession until drained; and
4. Agreeing on how it may be disposed of. (Empty jerry jerry can usually have to go to hazardous waste collection.

I would be surprised if it is available in Canada due to the above issues.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm convinced that it will be safe if I keep it. The problem isn't that I'm worried about safety, but about what the property manager or insurance company will think. In case there's a fire in the apartment, I don't want my insurance claim invalidated because they find a "can of gasoline" on the balcony. And I am certain that the property manager won't approve of a gasoline can, even if it's empty & vented out.

Buying another one for $15 is easy enough, and my coworker will take this one off my hands -- so it will find a good home. It won't be wasted.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

According to the ecofreaks you won't need gas for your out-of-fuel car much longer anyway - just a very long extension cord. :highly_amused:


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

My coworker has a farm and I was talking with him about fuel containers. He told me a story about one of his past neighbours. The guy was pouring some gas onto a trash pile to burn it. Upon igniting, the flame followed backwards towards him, engulfed him in flames, and burned him to death.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

james4beach said:


> It's because the article is talking about a literal explosion possibility due to a very specific kind of condition.
> 
> What bass player and the rest of us were talking about (I think) is the possibility more generally of the fumes catching fire, somehow. This is where a nearly empty gas can is dangerous, because the fumes are highly flammable. All it takes is some kind of ignition source, possibly just static electricity.


AFAICT - the stats estimated include multiple types (i.e. the specific condition, accidental fume ignition as well as misuse) where for something like 3 Billion uses per year, there were over twelve years about 1,200 emergency room visits (or 100 a year). 

There seems to be gaps in the reporting but having been around farmers with lots of gas cans / gas tanks that weren't being kept full all the time (as well as my empty cans, my brother's and father's) - it seems overkill to be titling the news article "Is my gas can safe?".

With reports of single cities having thousands of natural gas leaks (5,900 is the highest number I recall) as well as how frequently news reports homes blowing up or construction breaking natural gas lines - I suspect this may be a bigger risk.


I am not suggesting one take gas vapours lightly ... just that it may be a far more controllable risk.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I saw (the aftermath) of a spectacular natural gas explosion last year. It was an apartment building where some construction went wrong. The building was evacuated, and then it blew up. There was shrapnel and broken glass even across the street. The apartment building itself was destroyed. I had never seen anything like this.

Anyway like I said earlier, with a used gasoline can, I realize that just letting it evaporate for a while makes it completely safe... but I gave it away to a coworker because I'm not sure my apartment building lets me keep stuff like that on the balcony.

Thanks for all the responses. I've learned a lot about safe storage of gasoline!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A house down the street from my aunt in Toronto had a natural gas explosion years ago. A bit shocking how little of the house was left standing.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Anyway like I said earlier, with a used gasoline can, I realize that just letting it evaporate for a while makes it completely safe... but I gave it away to a coworker because I'm not sure my apartment building lets me keep stuff like that on the balcony.
> 
> Thanks for all the responses. I've learned a lot about safe storage of gasoline!



Wow this thread is still going eh.

The reason why I wouldn't have stored it on the balcony, is the sun breaking down the plastic. To me the risk of trace gas vapors left and exploding would be a non starter. And even in the remote case it did happen, it would just be a little puff and gone. However, UV rays does a number on plastic. And you very likely won't notice it, until you fill the can again and have a problem. Also direct sunlight would've caused the can to expand and contract more, further weakening the plastic. That's why you always store them in shady and vented areas.

I'm aware of the attraction and benefits of big city life, and they have merit, but this thread reminded me why I love the country so much more. I have a shed with a whole bunch of regular gas, mixed gas, diesel, and propane. My problem is to make sure the fuel doesn't sit too long and go stale.


----------

